# Any news?



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

So what's everybody been doing the last couple of weeks? I've done almost half of the living room (used for storage for 3 years), done some in my bedroom, and bought a new file cabinet for the office, so now I'm purging and filing. 3 boxes for Goodwill to take next week. Slow going, but moving forward!:clap:


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I've actually been goofing off alot and playing with the baby. I've also started building stock for my new business. Baby's Britchez hopes to have a flea market booth in a few weeks. We will also be online! We sell crocheted wool or acrylic soakers, shorties, longies and skirties! Afghans, layettes and other items available by special order. Not bad, I finally found a way to make my hobby pay for itself. With luck, it will also pay for my new addiction-cloth diapers!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Pinemead ~ So glad to see someone is making headway!
Ninn ~ how exciting! Wish I could find a way to make my hobbies pay off!! Good luck to you!

As for me, my prediction of staying outside and letting my house go to pot was pretty much on the mark. Been fighting the cool wet weather to get my garden in (now turned hot and humid and wet!) and the critters that keep tearing out what i put in (rabbits, and now the deer ruined my newly started strawberry bed!) Saturday we finished the garden fence we started SEVERAL weeks ago! Maybe I can save what's left. Mowing and weeding have been quite a struggle also.

I did manage some "maintenance" cleaning of the kitchen, bathroom and living room on Sunday. I was too sunburnt from Saturday to care to spend much time outside. But I did hang out 3 loads of laundry.

I have one more flower bed that needs some real attention, and a few wayward trees and the kids old sandbox (they are now in their 20's) to tear out, and a few more things to "round-up" around, and then hopefully maintenance of the yard will be easier. Then short of veggie garden upkeep, I may have some time to work inside again until the harvesting starts. At least I HOPE there will be harvesting to do! LOL.

Actually DH and DD will be gone this weekend, and it will be just DS and me at home from Thurs - Sun afternoon. While we really need to mow my mom's yard, which will be quite a job as some of it hasn't been mowed at all yet, I'm hoping to take advantage of the rest of the time to get some inside stuff done.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Well, ya know, it's one thing or another. Every inch of my small farm, house, greenhouse, goat pen and shed, etc., etc. needs work and lots of it, but I can only be one place at a time, so I've learned to not get so frustrated when I can't finish something. I figure I'm still making progress as long as I get SOMETHING done somewhere. Pretty soon it will be too hot and humid to do much of anything, even in the house. I want it done and I want it done now, but my job comes first, then my business. If there's any time left, I'll get to the other stuff. Lickcreek, at least you got your garden in. It looks like mine won't happen this year. But as Ninn always says...I'M WORKIN ON IT. That just has to be good enough.


----------



## TiaD (Oct 30, 2007)

glad to hear that some people are making progress on stuff. I feel like I'm at a stand still, even with the maintenance work. Still waiting for news on a new job for DH - he has 3 interviews this week so hoping that one of them will work out. 

I'm behind on the maintenance of the p-patch and the flower beds at home and all the spring cleaning inside the house as I'm being hit with some pretty major allergies right now. The cottonwood trees are blowing, which means that pretty little white fluff all over the place (it looks like snow drifts when you get enough of it), so my sinuses are suffering. It's hard to do anything when you can barely move your head because it hurts too dang much. I've been fighting it with everything in my arsenal and have even resorted to allergy meds a few times to get me through the worst of it (those tend to turn me into a zombie, so no work getting done there either), but it feels like I'm slowly starting to win.

sooner or later, all the work will be caught up and then I can enjoy the rest of the summer.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*Tia*, I'm so sorry to hear about the allergy ickies! Blech. Having just finally regained my hearing a bit ago after a nasty cold, I can sure feel your pain. :O(

I've been trying to keep up with the house, but I can't seem to run fast enough to catch it, lol! I've been focused on the garden and barn this week. I've finished transplanting the raspberries and strawberries, pulled a lot of rhubarb (now to get more of it in the freezer), tilled up all the original garden and transplanted the rest of the renegade potatoes to the proper rows (and hilled them again), planted bush beans, carrots, radishes and lettuce, as well as part of my tomatoes, and I've tilled and raked about 1/4 of the new ground in the enlarged garden. I'm going to give that ground a few days to see what tries to grow back before I start planting and mulching. I still need to mulch most of the original garden area again, and I still have some soaker hoses to mend before I lay the rest of them out on the new ground. IN the house, I managed to go through some tool boxes and plastic bins, sorting the screws, nails, and assorted tools into the big tool boxes on rollers. I want to have everything in those toolchests and then just have a few small tool kits with what I need for particular jobs outside. In the process of doing that, I did some cleaning and straightening in my den and storage room. I still am several loads of dishes and laundry behind, though. I really want the house back in order before we go out of town this weekend. I really hate to come home to a mess...besides, if I died in an accident, would I want anyone to have to come in and see my house like this, lol!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi everyone! 

Well, it does look like I will be able to spend most of the summer _outside_ this year, thankfully! DH has finished up the shelf building project in the basement, and everything is back in order, all painted and sort of clean. Just a little bit of straightening up I should take care of. 

We painted the ceilings downstairs, a nice soft sky blue (think I mentioned it before)... Ahh. And then agreed that crown moulding is in order! Think that project will wait for just a bit though. 

Our farmer's porch we put up last fall is still waiting to be stained, so that is the biggie we need to work on. But at least we'll be outside! 

All the outdoor fun the past couple weeks has left my kitchen floors sadly neglected, though. You know it's bad when the cat is licking the tile, just 'cause it's tasty. Oops.


----------



## TiaD (Oct 30, 2007)

Murron, the image of the cat licking the floor has me laughing - I used to have a dog like that! 

still in a holding pattern here - yard work is way behind now and I'm barely keeping up with the work in the house. I did manage to get the pantry cleaned out and organized and cleaned out the fridge (just didn't get the chance to wipe it out). I also got the office cleaned up a bit. I can actually see the top of my desk again!

I just wish the weather would co-operate a bit more so I could get yard and garden work done again. It's been too wet and cold to do much outside.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Boy, I sure hear ya on the cold, wet weather outside right now, *Tia*. Record cold high temps and now they are predicting 12-24" of snow in the Cascades this weekend! This does not feel like global warming to me. :nono:

*Murron*, just talk the cat into licking the rest of the floor and you won't have to mop after all, lol. 

Rained all day here and I was supposed to be sleeping after working last night, so I didn't get much of anything done today, inside or out. I was called off tonight, on call for the night, so I'm going to try to get back in the groove in the morning. I just hate it when my house starts to get out of control again - it makes me depressed and LESS likely to do the housework I need to to do!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I'll swap a little of my weather for a little of yours. It's supposed to be 96 with a heat index of 110 tomorrow. I'll be at the Farmer's Market standing on hot asphalt for 7 hours. At least I have a canopy. After being in the heat, I'm absolutely certain that I won't get anything done after I come home to my extremely hot house. Time to put the hammoc up.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Too bad we can't split the difference in temps! 50* here - 90*+ there = a nice 70 or so each. 

Went to my son's today to finish laundry and pick up a jack, cleaned his house for him while I was there, came home and made a mess in my house cutting boards for the trailer feed bunks (I really need a workshop outside), helped my sis and bil load up for the big move tomorrow, and came home to do dishes and start getting the house back in order again. Still have some cleaning left to do and need to throw a few clothes in a bag for dd and me...we are hitting the road as soon as we do chores and load in the milk goat in the morning - need to meet up with everyone else at 8am.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Hope everyone had a productive weekend. It's too stinking hot and humid here to do much of anything. I did get the shade cloth put on the greenhouse and got one goat 1/2 sheared. Saturday I had to drag the window A/C out of the attic and put it in the bedroom window. The cat was going into heat stroke (she's ok now) and the dogs were getting sick. I only got the minimum done in the house. With no A/C except in the bedroom, it was just too hot. Someone please send a little cool wind my way!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

pinemead - Oof! Yeah, we're there, too. I was away for the weekend, but thankfully got the house all cleaned for DH before I left. (You know how boys are... )

Temps the past couple days have been in the mid 90's, but dry, thankfully. While I was gone, DH did put the AC in our bedroom. I'm just not a fan of AC at all, but he can't stand the heat. 

The cats and their albeit short fur coats have also been sprawling out on the kitchen floor, looking very nonplussed. My bad boy kitty did puke his breakfast all over the living room this morning, but he's fine now. Sometimes the ceiling fans just don't cut it. I think he was trying to tell me something! 

I did manage a load of laundry this afternoon, and put away a bunch that I had in the baskets. 

Now I'm sitting down and letting the sweat dry.... lol.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I did manage to get another goat half sheared yesterday evening. So now I have one with his front half done and another with his side half done. They look really dumb, but hopefully cooler. They're both really hard to handle for shearing and I ran out of energy and got too hot to do any more. Normally I shear in May, but it rained a lot. Hoping the heat/humidity breaks tonight. I need to get some work done!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Hopefully I will get motivated today. Temp is only 76 at 9 a.m.. Yesterday it was already almost 90 degrees at this time. No energy.........this place is a total shambles!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

shambles here too. im hoping this weekend will be nice so i can catch up its been over 90 in the past two days and humid. today was better though.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Hot and humid here too. And with all the floods coming our way, doesn't look like the humidity is planning on dropping any too soon. I can deal with hot, but the humidity kills me.

There was a good cooler breeze last night (blowing in the next storm) so I did get some outside work done. Just not enough. What I wouldn't give to have all my yard mowed at the same time, without having to pick up windrows after mowing!!! I only got part of the yard mowed last night before it got too dark, and of course it's raining again today!! Got the 3rd and final flower bed cleaned up (it's only June!!!) and mulched. It looks better than I thought it would. The weeds were so tall, I figured I was wasting my time.

Outside I have veggie garden beds to mulch, grapes that need mulched, a brick sidewalk that could use some fill sand, the kids old sandbox built with landscape timbers to dismantle, some trees and shrubs to "roundup" around to prevent DH from getting too close when he mows (and it makes trimming less of a headache!), some wayward trees to cut down (small - I think I can do it myself if I just get out there and get to it), the old garden shed to finish clearing out so DS can move it for me and put a new roof on, and of course the perpetual mowing that I can't seem to keep up with thanks to all the rain. Maybe I'll be ready for summer by the end of the summer!!

Inside, well, lets just say EVERYTHING!! I've been lucky to keep up with dishes and laundry!! I'd like to at least get a good hefty pass made through the house soon. It's getting pretty deep in there!

I told my DM just a few days ago, that it feels like for every day that goes by I get 2 days behind!

TiaD ~ how'd your DH's inteviews go?


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

manygoatsnmore said:


> *Murron*, just talk the cat into licking the rest of the floor and you won't have to mop after all, lol.


Yeaaahhh, he's still licking the floor. I'm such a bad person.  Okay, so tomorrow morning I promise I will vacuum and mop. I also desperately need to vacuum the carpet upstairs.... Seriously. And dust...... Foof! The pollen is settling in the house like crazy. Thank goodness DH and I do not have allergies! 

Really, I like yellow... Just not all over the table, counters, and wall decor...


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Not much happening here this weekend. The Farmer's Market was pretty good yesterday, but I crashed when I got home, I think because of the heat. I slept for 3 hours! Got up and did evening chores, but that was all. I work today, so nothing extra getting done today. At least it's a little cooler.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

It's been a long and frustrating week here. Kimi and Marky have moved in with her boyfriend until she leaves for boot camp. This is a good thing, as she needs to be a more involved parent and needs to forge some strong bonds with him before she goes. 

It also means that I get my living room back!!!!!!!!! I have spent the last few days working on getting that back to rights, a little at a time. I'm taking the opportunity to sort through the laundry and put away some of the heavier stuff as I go along. I'm also trying to sort through the diapers and keep the smaller ones for Izaiah. 

Kevin started work at his first REAL job this week. He works at the pallet mill with my husband. He LOVES it!! It's a dirty, physical, exhausting job. But at the end of the day, there are tangible results for him to see. Plus, the boys have a running competition to see who can build the most each day. On his second day, he built over 200 end gates in less than 5 hours. WOOOHOOO! He likes the pay, too. He's making 8 bux an hour to start, which means he can pay off my truck, which he has commandeered and won't give back ....lol. He can also take his young lady out occasionally, somewhere other than church on Sundays. He is taking her to the movies this afternoon, I believe. 

Joey has managed to get rough demos of the first 2 songs for his next album cut. He emailed them to me last night and I think they are really good. I can't wait for the album to come out. He's cut 3 albums and this will be the first one that gets pressed into cd's! Michale Graves of the Misfits is producing it, and Sebastian Bach of Skid Row is guesting, as well as Sharpie Riot and the Villains. This is gonna be a smokin album!!!!!

Lisa finally has all her kids in one place-her house. THeir father got arrested for methadone use and sale last week. So she finally has the proof she needs to keep them away from him. 

All my babies are doing great and I got my house back. Now, if I could just get my garden tilled and planted, I'd be a happy camper. Gonna be hard to can invisible veggies!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow, *Ninn*, a LOT happening at your house! Congrats on getting your living room back. 

Hey, *Murron*, has the cat finished your floor yet, lol?!  BTW, thanks for the congrats on my eval (other thread). I was pretty happy with it.

I finally got busy on the house yesterday! I invited my bff over so I'd have the extra incentive of "company coming" to get my rear in gear. Started in the master bathroom, deep cleaned it from one end to the other, then straightened the master bedroom, made the bed, folded the clean laundry and put it away, and swept and mopped. 

Then on to the kitchen where I ran the last two loads of dishes, including the disgusting ones I found outside or in dd's room. Cleaned and disinfected all the countertops and stove, shined my sink ala Flylady, swept and mopped the floors in the kitchen, nook and utility, and organized all the trash I have saved for starting burn piles. (Hopefully, I'll get that done today.) 

Then it was the living room, which, embarrassingly, was still covered with sawdust and chickdust. The chicks were graduated from the air compressor box condo to the outdoor "kiddie kage", and all the feeders/waterers/heatlights, etc were removed from the box for cleaning. The box was dragged outside for dumping on the gardens and cleaning out for any future chicks (still have a hatch in the incubator which should start hatching today if they are going to). The table saw and lumber stack (yes, I still have one in the house  ) were cleaned off and moved out of the way, and the whole room was swept, mopped, and wiped down. It's so nice to have a neat, tidy living room again. The dining room just got a quick straightening and dusting, and I replaced the old lampshade on the floor lamp with the pretty glass shade I picked up at Goodwill the other day. The small bathroom got a quick once over, just to make sure it was company ready as it can be (still need to replace the toilet tank flap or the whole innards). Then I made a loaf of bread in the breadmaker, cleaned out the fridge and fed the oldest goat's milk to the dog and chickens, washed the rest of the laundry that I found around the house while I was cleaning, did a little more cleaning in the utility room, and scooped the cat boxes. I had all the windows open the whole time I was cleaning, so by the time I finished up, the house smelled so fresh and clean. It's so nice to have a shiny, fresh house again - it's been so neglected while I have been working on the garden. All that and I was finished before bff showed up for a short visit (she was stuck in town for a lot longer than she had planned). We had fresh bread with homemade strawberry jam and some generic Crystal Light to drink...it was tasty and so easy!

In the garden, I got more of the tilling done - over half the new garden expansion is tilled up now. It's slow going - I have so many rocks, roots, old chunks of wood, etc and I'm doing it all with a little Mantis electric tiller. I'm trying to till in more alfalfa stems and animal bedding as I go, as the soil is so sandy and thin - it really needs some vegetable matter. I'm hoping to finally get the corn, oats and wheat planted in the new ground this week. I also picked up a whole load of cardboard at the recycling place on my way home from work Sunday morning, so I need to get out and put that down on all the garden paths. I have an old tomato cage that I'm cutting up into garden staples to hold the cardboard in place over the layers of old animal bedding and wet newspaper. That should give me some layers to cool the soil and hold in moisture while it also makes the soil more fertile. It'll also save me some mulch for the areas that really need it. In some of the garden, I'm not tilling at all, just covering the grass and weeds with the newspapers and cardboard, and cutting through it all in an x to plant the plants I want there - mostly tomatoes, the pole beans at the base of the bean teepees, and flowers to grow throughout the garden. Too bad I can't do that for the rest - but for the wheat and oats, I need to get the grass removed and the soil more enriched. I also made up some manure tea and applied it to the rhubarb - it is looking spindly this year. I need to divide it as well, but have plenty for my own use - I need to find someone that would like the extra crowns.

Today I am planting more cole crop starts in my seed trays. I have seeded some directly and am starting some in flats to see which do better. I'm also going to tackle dd's pit, er, room, and do more tilling in the garden. I've been out to do chores today, but didn't get much else done. Took an extra nap (extra tired today for some reason), and need to give myself a good kick in the bum to get outside and busy.

Gotta say, I'm sure enjoying having my water system working again. I still have more iron in the water than I remember from when we first moved in and the filter system was working right, but I think some of that is just in the lines and needs to flush out over time. It's so nice to be able to clean the iron out of the sink and not have the rust stains right back the next day (or hour). Haven't received the bill for it yet...not looking forward to that. With not getting as many hours at work, it's becoming a real struggle to maintain the same standard of living (and I don't live high on the hog to start with). Gonna need to get some pictures taken of some of the stuff I don't need and post them for sale on 2good2toss or craig's list and I need to list more homesteading equipment here on the barter board - I need the money!

Well, that's the news from here recently....what are the rest of you all up to?


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Manygoatsnmore, I'm exhausted now from just reading your post. 

Congrats, Ninn.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

pinemead said:


> Manygoatsnmore, I'm exhausted now from just reading your post.




Maybe that's why I needed a nap today, lol!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Manygoatsnmore ~ You DESERVE that nap! Wish I could post a list of accomplishments like that!

Murron ~ Any luck getting your vacuuming and dusting? I must report, that mine didn't get touched again this weekend. Bad me!

Ninn ~ Sounds like your family "air" is finally "clearing". I'm so happy for you!! Sounds like you really have some great kids!

Pinemead ~ Don't feel bad about "crashing" after the farmers market. I'll bet you worked more than hard enough there! And if you took a 3 hour nap, I'm betting you needed it!

Sometimes I think we spend so much time trying to get everything done, or at least figuring out how to get it all done, that we wear ourselved down to the point that we can't get anything done. Maybe that's not possible, but that's my story and I'm sticking to it!!

This past weekend I again got some outside stuff done, but not much in the grand scheme of things. I got several of the small trees cut down that I wanted out, and cleaned up around the grapes and got them about 3/4 mulched. (Using grass clippings, can't afford more mulch, and I ran out for now). I cleaned up "around" the garden shed, and now have 2 large trash bags to haul off. Nothing to compare with what will be trashed once I get started on the inside again, but the yard looks better for it. I got the front porch cleared off, and the porch floor scrubbed. Still has some wayward junk on it that needs new homes, but it is definitely an improvement. I even had most of the laundry caught up, taking advantage of the clothesline on Saturday morning. 

Inside I caught up on bookwork and paid the bills that were due this weekend, laundry and dishes. That's it. It's pretty sad. I cringe when I see someone heading for my door. I hate how bad it's getting. I've really got to get motivated to do some work inside. The weather has been so pleasant outside it's hard to stay in. And it's easier to make the outside look good than it is the inside right now! 

Someone please, LOCK ME INSIDE and MAKE ME CLEAN!!!


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

lickcreek said:


> Someone please, LOCK ME INSIDE and MAKE ME CLEAN!!!


I'll have 2nd that - I need the same thing done to me!
My DB finally got a trucking job and he's training in Iowa, so he's out of my house now. DD quit her job for a few months to get moved and get past my DGS's eye surgery in July, so I won't be babysitting every Saturday now. And we FINALLY got our A/C fixed this evening, so it will be cooler and I won't mind cleaning so much.
PTL and pass the cleaning bucket!! :hobbyhors


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, I LOVE that line, Lick Creek! I know how hard it is to stay inside and clean dust bunnies when it's SO nice outside and there's so much that needs done outside this time of year.

I've been really trying hard to stay on top of the housework after getting it cleaned up last week. I spent some time the other day just cleaning all the hard water and iron deposits off my kitchen sink faucets - they'd gotten so built up that the faucet was dripping non-stop. After I finished cleaning, I could shut it off again! It's a little thing, but it makes me feel good to have a shiney sink that doesn't drip. 

I've also managed to keep up with the laundry and dishes - the biggest problem area for me, it seems. I'm looking around and realize that my bedroom is getting messy again - need to get on that in the morning so dgd, who is here visiting Gramma, can play in here without risking life and limb, lol! I also found I have ice build-up in my upright freezer again, so I need to start defrosting again - and this time I WILL put the hasps on the top and bottom of the door so it stays tightly shut! That will actually be a great job for morning as it's supposed to be a really nice day out - maybe that ice will help keep the house cooler. 

I really expect that I will be out in the garden at least for a little while tomorrow - I am going to let dgd help me play in the dirt. She can find rocks to throw out of the new garden ground, lol! I am going to have to get busy tilling and planting more ground. I haven't done any more since I posted last. I have been working a bit in the woods, breaking off dead brush and burning a little bit of it, but not enough. This is my off week from work, so I'm hoping to keep my energy level up and get a lot done. Guess I'd better try to get some sleep!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Got a ton done yesterday! My oldest DD (11 yrs.) is grounded. She didn't seem impressed by this fact on Saturday. Soooooo..had to wake her up very early and worked her hard! I am so mean!!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, no one locked the door, and I was playing outside more than inside. (told ya!) DH had a company picnic that wiped out most of Saturday. DS works there also, and he brought his new girlfriend, then spent a couple hrs at our house afterwards. But I did get about 4 hours of mowing done late in the afternoon. Sunday it was 5 loads of laundry (went out to the clothesline) and another couple hours of mowing, an hour in the veggie garden. But all the house yard is now mowed and trimmed. And it's not raining as much or as often, so this one should last a little longer!

I know why I'm putting off doing anything inside, and it really has nothing to do with the door being unlocked. DH had piled so much stuff around and I really have nowhere to go with it. He went to Y-Hec camp June 5-8, and everything he brought back with him is still in piles in the mudroom, on the kitchen table, in a chair in the livingroom... you get the idea. I have put away the sleeping bags, and a couple of totes. But the rest of this is stuff he claims he has to do "something" with, and he will have a proverbial "cow" if I move any of it!!! (Of course, he can also find it in him to have a fit if the house is a mess!! Oy vey!) That, and I can't burn my trash now, because the burn barrel I've been on him to dump since Feb is finally too full to put a trash bag in! 

I know, it sounds like I'm blaming it all on DH, but it's really that I feel like I can't start anywhere. Everything I want to do requires something else be done first, usually something I can't do myself. I really need to just pick a spot and clean around what I can't do. I just haven't found the right motivation yet.

Sorry for the rambling!!! I'm just feeling a bit frustrated, I guess.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Lickcreek, I'm really familiar with the "domino" effect. It's like that here too. Can't do this until I do that, but before I can do that I have to do this. It's hard to trace back to the beginning and get the first thing done so that I can do the rest. We just need to pick that spot and start. It's hard.

My major meeting was last night and it went well. Now I can get back to normal stress. I don't work this coming weekend and I think I might take off tomorrow. The home work load is starting to be overwhelming, so I need to get something done. It's just a time and energy issue. Don't have the time and am low on energy these days. Hang in there. We'll all get there someday!!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Pinemead, time and energy are the 2 things it seems I never have both at the same time! HA HA! I did manage to get the dishes done and the counter and stove cleaned up last night. But DS was home swapping truck motors, and he and DH were up late (I went to bed at 10:30 and they weren't in yet). I woke up to an almost full counter and more dishes. Oh well, it's not as bad as it was when I started last night.

Maybe tonight I'll get a little farther. I do have some things that need done out in the veggie garden. But that might take an hour tops. Then maybe I can get motivated inside. I really NEED to, as the floors are getting pretty disgusting. (I wouldn't admit this to just anyone! LOL!) And you're right, Pinemead, it's just so hard to decide where to start when you are cleaning around other people's piles. I just have to pick a spot and do what I can.

Thanks for letting me vent yesterday! Hope you all are doing better than I am.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

pinemead said:


> Lickcreek, I'm really familiar with the "domino" effect. It's like that here too. Can't do this until I do that, but before I can do that I have to do this. It's hard to trace back to the beginning and get the first thing done so that I can do the rest. We just need to pick that spot and start. It's hard.


Girlfriend, that was so very well said. Count me in as a "domino effecter"!

I was away for a wedding from Friday to Monday, but I did manage to powerclean last Thursday. Dusting, vacuuming, mopping and laundry... Whew! 
DH kept up with some, but today it's back to the routine. The weather's been a bit iffy here, so have a couple of small indoor projects to keep me busy. 

I still don't understand how one man can make so much laundry in four days, though!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*Murron*, MOPPING???? Did the kitty's tongue wear out, lol? And, yeah, what is with the sheer amount of laundry generated by "other members of the family"? In my case, it's Abby who can churn out mountains of laundry. Of course I never see it all until I pitch a "Saturday morning room fit" and make her clean it all out. Seems to happen every time I have the rest of the laundry caught up. 

Today I've done a load of laundry, put another load in the car to drop off at Jon's tonight (heavy stuff my washer isn't handling well right now), 2 loads of dishes - everything is clean and put away except for whatever is hiding in Abby's room, and I took one of the cat boxes outside and hosed, scrubbed and disinfected it - as soon as it's dry, I need to transfer the clean litter into it and take the other box out for the same treatment. I just brought home a new (to me) entertainment center so I have it in the middle of the living room while I figure out what I'm going to do with everything - I need to rearrange the living room to fit everything in the way I'd like. I need to burn papers and I need to sweep and mop the floors again. I did get the freezer defrosted a few days ago (finally) with no loss of food.  That led to sweeping, mopping and organizing the utility room as I had to mop up a whole lot of water from the defrost job - it was REALLY bad!

Outside, I got the strawberries picked today and put most of them in the freezer on a cookie sheet - ate some in the garden and had a dish of them after I cleaned berries - yummy. First berries of the season - they are sooo late this year. I also got them all covered with tulle (netting) and cut an old tomato cage into garden staples to hold it all down. I can't believe I bought 24 yds of tulle yesterday and it nearly wasn't enough - I had to stretch it over 2 rows to get everything covered. I cut catnip to dry for both fair entries and cat toys - put it in the F-250 that is sitting, parked in the field. Can't afford to insure or put gas in more than one truck, so while it's just sitting there, it might as well save me the trouble of getting out the Excaliber. I freshened the straw in the nest boxes and gathered the eggs. I haven't figured out yet how to keep the new chickens from roosting on the nest boxes and getting poop in the straw - yuck. I also put down even more cardboard on the rest of the ground in the garden that I'm not tilling. I feel like I need multiple layers to keep everything pinned down. Let's see, I also moved goats and made sure everyone has feed and water, horses, too. Strained the morning's milk and chilled it, gave a couple gallons of older milk to the dog and chickens and dog food to the dog. Walked the property to pick up baling twine (I swear it multiplies in the far corners) and other misc junk. Didn't make it to my friend and co-worker's house to pull more T-posts, though, and won't have time today - it's nearly time to get ready for work for the night.

You'd think with all that, it would look pretty good both in and out at my house...oh, that it were so! I've only managed to weed one of my flowerbeds (a couple days ago - still have the nasty sunburn on my lower back to show for it), so the rest are overrun with weeds, and the paths meandering through them are nearly impassable. I have a stack of cement blocks and a couple tarps laying on the parking area, which is also covered with weeds and grass. There is horse poop on my lawn (Abby is supposed to clean that up and move it to the garden), and there is so much more I could mention, but for the fact that I think I've already embarrassed myself enough!  It feels like I spend so much time just getting the regular daily stuff done that I'm not getting enough done on the "improvements" part. Fact is, I just like to sit on the computer or read a good book way too much. Once the daily chores are done, I really am being a lazybones. I need a good kick in the bum to get me working a little harder each and every day.


----------

